# Ratio of Posts to Thanks



## Watch Key Phone (Mar 29, 2013)

Today I noticed that I had exactly the same number of 'thanks' as 'posts'. I glanced at a few other people and noticed that most of them are very close together. I thought I'd do a poll to see what the general distribution was.

*Instructions: Divide the number of posts you've made, by the number of thanks you've received. Posts/Thanks, not the other way round! Round to the nearest tenth and vote your result.

*I guess the smaller the number, the more popular or likeable you are. In theory, at least.


----------



## Tsaiireii (Mar 25, 2012)

Before this post, 150/239 = .628

edit; whoops.


----------



## pizzapie (Oct 23, 2012)

well lets see

like .7


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Oops... I did thanks divided by posts haha. That gave me a .9 ratio. 

Dividing posts by thanks yields a ratio of 1.1.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

Ummm. 1.5.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Damn, I thought I was doing well when I saw my number was higher than almost everyone else's.

Then I realized/read that it works the opposite way.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

1.6 - over 26,000 posts and over 16,000 thanks.


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

People who post in feeler heavy subforums get more thanks... Often OP seems to feel obligated to thank all respondents and people thank very frivolously. I guess it's good because if everyone follow my thank policy there would be far fewer thanks.


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

0.76, I rounded up to 0.8 for the poll response.


----------



## I am me (Mar 4, 2013)

i was indeed wondering about this


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ratio of 0.46; 310 posts with 143 thanks at the time of this post.


----------

